# Green Olive Sourdough



## sandyut (Nov 2, 2020)

Made a fresh SD loaf with about a cup of green olives with pimentos.  Turned out real good!  Used a banneton for the first time...it kinda shows.

Enjoy!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 2, 2020)

Looks eatable to me can I have a slice with some butter.

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 2, 2020)

WOW!!!  Great job.  I wanted to do something new and have a buttermilk SD going.  I like your idea better.


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 2, 2020)

That looks and sounds delicious!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 2, 2020)

Awesome Dave. Find me a slice with extra olives


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 2, 2020)

Very nice! I love olives! I bet thats some good stuff!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 2, 2020)

Are you a "Proof" bread follower ???


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 2, 2020)

Man I don’t do bread anymore but that is looking FANTASTIC!! I love olives too so this would be amazing to me.


----------

